# 100" to 200"



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

I want to start a picture referance thread. They should be deer that have been measured, and we'll use gross score. The first person post a deer that scores 100". The next person has to post a pic of a 101". The next 102"....

It would be cool to post pics of bucks from 100" to 200" +. Let's see if we can post 100 deer pics. To get it started we need a pic of a 100" buck, anyone?


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

nice thread great idea


----------



## renegadeshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

:sad:I wish we had 100 inch deer here


----------



## Brandon H (Feb 20, 2010)

I can cover 132, 137, and 157, but gosh they all look different on the wall. We need trail cam pictures of deer that have been killed and scored.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

OK, I'll start. 100 5/8".


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

Lemme know when it gets to 122,127,130,133,138,142,155 and 167.


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

this will never work, sorry to say. How do I know this??? Well, did you participate in any of the AT Buck contests where members score their own deer??? Scores are all over the board and some have no idea how to score deer so you will get 1 person saying it is 155" when in reality it is smaller than a guy who posts his 122". Great idea, but I am afraid it won't be as accurate as you want.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

*re*

I think it will work just fine. Great idea!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

I like the idea too! Getting them in order will be the hard part.....


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

IM in wen it gets to 105",118"123"126"129"131"152".this should be cool.:shade::shade:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Who's got a 101"?


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

sounds like a great post. I hope it can keep going


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

wow buckblood , that deer only scored 100" ????
i just got my 7 pt scored and it grosses 108 even and doesnt look as big as yours


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

*Right at 102''*

Never officially scored him but he hit right at 100'' -102'' just me roughing him.

We'll call him 101 for the helluv it!


Cool idea!


----------



## Brandon H (Feb 20, 2010)

It will work, if people only do one kind of scoring, I have no clue how P&Y is, I am only familiar with BC


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Brandon H said:


> It will work, if people only do one kind of scoring, I have no clue how P&Y is, I am only familiar with BC


They are the same.


----------



## eorlando (Jul 21, 2009)

102 4/8


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Buckblood said:


> They are the same.


Thats what I though. BC is rifle book scoring and PY is archery both are scored the same though. I think 120 or 125 is P&Y and 170 is BC but both methods are scored the same way.


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 22, 2009)

I've got a 108 and 118. We're talking net, right?

I think one comes in around 103 net, too. Have to check when I get home. Wide rack, but little symmetry, so lots of deducts. Looks to some like it would score MUCH higher, but the imbalance from one side to the other kills it. The 118 has had people guess it to be close to 150, but it isn't. That one is REAL symmetrical, has real tall 2's and 3's, but needs a bit more mass and has very weak brows, which people often don't notice and make a big difference on the score.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*good idea, this should be interesting and educational*

Let me know what you need I can probably find it in the box, on the wall or on the shelf up to about 150 then the pickings get slim.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

this should be a sticky!!! could be one of the most illustrative threads here for whitetail hunters. I know I'm looking at them 100 inch bucks and thinking they look like mighty nice bucks! I have shot 2 whitetails myself and can't wait to get them posted. Can I hear a 102 5/8ss, I gotta 102 5/8sssssssss, whose got a 102 5/8ssssss?? Lets see them bucks fellas. Get out your tape measures and cameras.


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

I can cover 111", and 191" if you'll let a muley in....


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

*score sheet*

what would really help this is a copy of a score sheet. i know it would take more time but this thread could be epic as a guide to scoring deer if done right. i spent hours last year looking up pics of 130 to 140 inch deer so i could better judge them on the hoof and shazam killed a 136 and a 137. gonna study 200 inch deer this year lol.....


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Only 97 pics to go. Who's got a 103?


----------



## THwAckZ7 (Apr 6, 2010)

103 and some change


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

*104 6/8*

104 6/8


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

105


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Lookin for a 106.:darkbeer:


----------



## gobblerFREAK (Jun 16, 2009)

106


----------



## ryan-b (Dec 10, 2009)

Just like was said before. Weve got smaller deer scoring more then larger deer.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

140 gross, 134( round up) offical score.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Reed said:


> 140 gross, 134( round up) offical score.


nice buck!! but your waaaaaayyyyyyyy out of order!:shade:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

ryan-b said:


> Just like was said before. Weve got smaller deer scoring more then larger deer.


pictures are deceiving. Trying to make something 3 dimensional on a 2 dimensional piece of paper will always leave the mind trying to make sense of it. Depth, lighting, judging size without a consistent item in the photo in the same place will cause things to look bigger or smaller.

A tennis ball or soda can in every picture would help to be able to have a consistent item to relate to, but even then the distance from the camera or distance forward or backward of the rack would cause the racks to appear bigger or smaller.

Only way to truly be accurate and precise would be to have all the racks in the same picture or all be taken in the same lighting, same angle, same distance from the camera. We all know that ain't going to happen. So we should just play along and have fun with this. Take it for what it is worth.:darkbeer:


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

107"


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

waiting patiently for 123....


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

108 7/8 net


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

109. Sorry. Muley


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

I'll back up hardball15 with a whitetail.......109" even


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

scrapejuice said:


> nice buck!! but your waaaaaayyyyyyyy out of order!:shade:


soory I got all xcited:embara: I have a 123 to post, but I will wait till we are closer:shade:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Look ya'll I like this thread lets keep it going.....


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

It's going good, looking for a 110 now. :darkbeer:


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

*110*

here is a 110.


----------



## bowstretch (Dec 26, 2008)

maybe the pic is doing it but thats the largest 110 ive ever seen. our club has a 110 rule so ive seen alot of them and that looks like the biggest.


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

bowstretch said:


> maybe the pic is doing it but thats the largest 110 ive ever seen. our club has a 110 rule so ive seen alot of them and that looks like the biggest.


Yeah, If that is a 110, then I am totally off in scoring the 109 I posted! I would have guessed 130!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

hardball15 said:


> Yeah, If that is a 110, then I am totally off in scoring the 109 I posted! I would have guessed 130!


It doesn't have any height, which is your biggest scorer.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Yep, short tines*



Sneaky Apasum said:


> It doesn't have any height, which is your biggest scorer.


Good mass though!


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

bowstretch said:


> maybe the pic is doing it but thats the largest 110 ive ever seen. our club has a 110 rule so ive seen alot of them and that looks like the biggest.


 110 is net score, gross is over 120.


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry, just saw the part about using gross.:embara:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

In the original post I said we'd use gross, but this is just for fun, so just state whether it's gross or net, and that will be fine. :darkbeer: Who's got a 111"?:darkbeer:


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

111 net. little dusty .


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Somewhere, a long time ago, I found a site that had a printable score card. Just looked again and can't find one. Anybody else want to search and post it up here so we're all on the same page?


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

112 gross yes i finally made it pic beside is deerhttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=788164&stc=1&d=1274995980


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Who's got a 113"? :darkbeer:


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

this is a way cool thread, keep it up!


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Need 114 guys...I've got 126 and 140


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

113 gross


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

*Once again, not offically scored*

This deer grossed between 113 and 114.

But for the sake of the thread we will call him 114''!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

keep it up guys if im still around i have 172, 194, 156


----------



## Elk_hunter84 (May 19, 2009)

TTT I would like to see it go all the way, keep em coming.


----------



## Matches (Mar 6, 2007)

*115"*

Here is my 115" gross whitetail from 2006.


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

116"








117"








118"


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

119"








120"








121"


----------



## bjbeggs (Dec 12, 2009)

Ridgerunner...don't lie, that's the same buck in all those photos...you just took it different places for a photo shoot :wink:

Nice looking deer though...all of them :darkbeer:


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

bjbeggs said:


> Ridgerunner...don't lie, that's the same buck in all those photos...you just took it different places for a photo shoot :wink:
> 
> Nice looking deer though...all of them :darkbeer:



Haha..I know. I went on a two year streak of nice 8pts in Michigan. Now I don't shoot anything smaller than those unless I know he's really old.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Ridge runner, you are a killa!

Keep this goin guys!


----------



## Matches (Mar 6, 2007)

*122"*

This one from 2007 goes 122 3/8".


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

123 i'm not going to be any help after we pass 155http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=788597&stc=1&d=1275072147


----------



## gobblerFREAK (Jun 16, 2009)

124 and 125


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

126"


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

*127 6/8*

We're into P&Y size now fellas!


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

128 4/8


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't have my 128" pic here at work.. Well at least one I haven't posted already...I'll post it if someone doesn't get to it first!...


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Red Fletch said:


> I don't have my 128" pic here at work.. Well at least one I haven't posted already...I'll post it if someone doesn't get to it first!...


Sorry try the next one 129 is up !!!


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

129 3/8 gross!!!!!! Central Oklahoma 2005!!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

*130 2/8*


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

*131 6/8*


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

132


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

133 7/8


----------



## THwAckZ7 (Apr 6, 2010)

134 1/8


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

135 6/8:darkbeer:


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

136 6/8........













.


----------



## Mudshack (Nov 3, 2005)

bowstretch said:


> maybe the pic is doing it but thats the largest 110 ive ever seen. our club has a 110 rule so ive seen alot of them and that looks like the biggest.



What he said. ^^^^


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Mudshack said:


> What he said. ^^^^


It's a kid holding it, and a couple of posts down he said it netted 110 and grossed 120.

Plus, this is just for fun, so it's all good. :darkbeer:

Got a 137"?


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

This is an awesome thread!


----------



## Mudshack (Nov 3, 2005)

It was meantt was a compliment. All good.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great thread


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

great thread !!! p.s.- after 118" i wasn't even able to help out:embara:


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

*137*

Seems kinda stuck, so here's a 137.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

good thread keep it going :darkbeer:


----------



## chris buck (Jul 30, 2008)

138 and change, gross.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet thread I love it.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

139 2/8  I hate to send just my wall mount pics but this is the only one I have on the computer of this bow buck .


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

And my 140 1/8 same deal on the wall


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

141"








142"


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

143


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome bucks Ridgerunner7 !


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

152" .... 2006 .....:darkbeer:


----------



## henry jay (May 9, 2010)

ridgerunner is the man


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

I like Meat said:


> 152" .... 2006 .....:darkbeer:


You went out of order deleat and repost at 152 LOL


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

144 2/8 and 145


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

146"








147"


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

148 3/8


----------



## ryan t (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn, missed my chance with 146


----------



## Uncleray (Oct 11, 2009)

ryan t said:


> Damn, missed my chance with 146


Pic would still be appreciated.. all in fun..

Unoffical 149 gross


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

*150"*

Halfway there!


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

I wanna hunt with Ridgerunner!


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

ryan t said:


> Damn, missed my chance with 146


Shoot man..sorry! Was just trying to keep it going. I'd remove if I could..post it up.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

151" Gross


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

152 "


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

154"









I know, I know. Its out of order, but I won't be back on here in a few minutes, and I only got one other chance to have a pic on here.:embara:. Already missed a couple opportunities. This thread really took off once it hit the mid 130's!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

Awesome deer!


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

How many more you got, Andy? Great bucks! :shade:


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

*155*

155 gross.


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

*156*

156 gross.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

157 here is my sons


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

158.....


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

oops that is bigger than 158...here is the 158.....


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

They're all really nice. Why stop at 200"?


----------



## WhitetailChaser (Feb 15, 2006)

We missed 153".....I'm pissed and want my money back.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Here is a 153.... no need to give any money back now


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

This was a good idea, I like seeing the bucks get bigger.


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

ridgerunner,buckblood, and shouldernuke have had some very good years! Congrats fellas and great thread


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

.

159"....





















.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Come on guys you have to have more bucks!!:darkbeer:


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

*160*

This is the first big buck I ever killed, way back in the mid 1980s, but, since were kinda stuck, 160 & change.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

*161*

Actually 161 1/2. Certainly not the most typical of looking racks.








I'll just be a spectator from here on out.:embara:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Love those racks with extra stuff!


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

scrapejuice said:


> Actually 161 1/2. Certainly not the most typical of looking racks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful, Knarly looking buck!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Can we make it to 200"? Who's got a 162"? :darkbeer:


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Buckblood said:


> Can we make it to 200"? Who's got a 162"? :darkbeer:


Hope I don't have to run to cabela's with the camera. :walk:


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

25ft-up said:


> Hope I don't have to run to cabela's with the camera. :walk:


its gonna be slow from here on but plenty of guys on here with 160"+ bucks


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

162 sorry cell phone pic


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Kepp it up guys almost almost 2/3's of the way there!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Bump

as someone else mentioned above, it will probably slow down quiet a bit now. Especially the higher the inches go. Honestly will be interesting to see if it can actually make it to 200". Not that some on here haven't killed 200" deer, but to be able to fill in every " along the way. Again, I'm just spectating now.:sad:


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

163


----------



## THwAckZ7 (Apr 6, 2010)

:bump::bump:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

The middle numbers filled up quick. It's slowing down now. Who's got a 164"?:darkbeer: Nice bucks guys! :darkbeer:


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

164 and some change


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice 163". Is that with a broken tine and left main?


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

25ft-up said:


> Nice 163". Is that with a broken tine and left main?


Look close, it's not broken, just curls in.

Who's got a 165"?


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

*165*

165 and change.:darkbeer:


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

*166*

166 5/8.:darkbeer:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

I would have judged those last two to be bigger. Were they net scores? Nice typicals. Looking for a 167" . :darkbeer:


----------



## 13third (Oct 5, 2009)

167 1/2


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Come on just 3 mote inches and I am back in agin!!!:wink:


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Buckblood said:


> I would have judged those last two to be bigger. Were they net scores? Nice typicals. Looking for a 167" . :darkbeer:


Southern deer smaller bodies /heads large antlers make em look way way big . Think Texas and what a 140 buck can make a 160 rack look like!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

Buckblood said:


> I would have judged those last two to be bigger. Were they net scores? Nice typicals. Looking for a 167" . :darkbeer:


 Shouldernuke is dead on. They are gross, I killed the 165 in texas many years ago. He is 18.5 inside and does not have great mass. The 166 I took here in Mississippi. It was scored by Ms Game Wardens for the states big buck program at 166 5/8 gross.:smile:


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

does anyone have 168?


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

ok i am in with a 168...


----------



## ryan t (Sep 20, 2007)

Ridgerunner7 said:


> Shoot man..sorry! Was just trying to keep it going. I'd remove if I could..post it up.


LOL! I wasn't serious! This is one of my favorite threads on AT! I will add the pic since I am proud of him. He was a MS deer. Gross 146 3/8 and Net 140 6/8.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

169" anyone? :darkbeer:


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Here is a 170 4/8 it is the one in the middle and a 171 6/8


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

*169*

169 gross.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

ryan t said:


> LOL! I wasn't serious! This is one of my favorite threads on AT! I will add the pic since I am proud of him. He was a MS deer. Gross 146 3/8 and Net 140 6/8.


What beach did you kill that thing on??? I'm vacationing at the beach in a week or so with the family, maybe I need to take my bow??:wink:

c'mon we need a 172"er!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

Here is a 172 if I round up 1/8 of an inch.  171 7/8


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

174 2/8


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

We need a legit 172 and a 173 too. Awesome bucks guys!


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

175 and change gross, 172 net. Fill in where needed.:wink:


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

swinestalker said:


> 175 and change gross, 172 net. Fill in where needed.:wink:


Great buck! Mississippi deer?


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

Ridgerunner7 said:


> Great buck! Mississippi deer?


 Adams county Mississippi. Not far from the river.:darkbeer:


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

swinestalker said:


> Adams county Mississippi. Not far from the river.:darkbeer:



You are obviously an accomplished hunter, but are bucks like that fairly common in that area? Didn't know Mississippi produced bucks of that caliber.:thumbs_up


----------



## duckndog (Sep 22, 2009)

Oops, somebody beat me too it - but I'll post anyway. Public land buck from NE Colorado. Gross 174 3/8", 268 pounds field dressed. I wish it would have been a bow kill, but I'll take him anyway I could get him.


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

Ridgerunner7 said:


> You are obviously an accomplished hunter, but are bucks like that fairly common in that area? Didn't know Mississippi produced bucks of that caliber.:thumbs_up


 I am in the Real Estate business and am lucky enough to have access to several very good hunting areas (No fences). I know of numerous deer killed well over 200 inches. Some areas in Ms produce really good bucks on a regular basis. Some areas you could go your whole life and never see a 130 class buck. There are alot of big bucks killed in our area, however, alot of people don't talk about them. One club near me will kick a member out of the club if they talk or show pictures of deer killed there locally.:darkbeer:


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

swinestalker said:


> I am in the Real Estate business and am lucky enough to have access to several very good hunting areas (No fences). I know of numerous deer killed well over 200 inches. Some areas in Ms produce really good bucks on a regular basis. Some areas you could go your whole life and never see a 130 class buck. There are alot of big bucks killed in our area, however, alot of people don't talk about them. One club near me will kick a member out of the club if they talk or show pictures of deer killed there locally.:darkbeer:


That's really smart. Good work!


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Heres a 176 and change


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

COme on guys, we got a discombobulated here, we still ned a 173'' and a 172''


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

173 1/2


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

the critter said:


> COme on guys, we got a discombobulated here, we still ned a 173'' and a 172''


still missing a 172" right??? then we resume needing a 177".


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Things got a little messed up. First off we need a 172". Then we can resume with a 177". Here's a 174 I missed posting today. So who's got a 172"?


----------



## Rich-VA (Dec 19, 2009)

This one nets 172.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Sweet, now we can resume with a 177". Who's got one?:darkbeer:


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Back on track!

Anybody got a 177''?


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

i wish heck i wish i had a 77" great thread guys


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I am out now good deer guys that was as big as it gets for me I have a bunch of them that are about the same size as the pics I posted earlier but they just don't come much bigger around here than the 170s in this part of the state unless its is nontyp.!!

Great bucks guys:darkbeer:


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

TTT for a 177"


here's my 168, i also have 192 covered


----------



## Spartan Hunter (Jan 9, 2010)

Finally 177 1/8 net


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

178... I have it covered....


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

Were slowing down alot. Who's got a 179.:darkbeer:


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

I can jump back in at 187"


----------



## pvbooner (Feb 18, 2009)

I have got a 179 if nobody gets one by tonight I will post when I get home from work.


----------



## pvbooner (Feb 18, 2009)

missed my turn on the 174 but it is the one next to my name


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

This one grossed 180 and change.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

pvbooner said:


> I have got a 179 if nobody gets one by tonight I will post when I get home from work.


We need the 179"! Post it.



> missed my turn on the 174 but it is the one next to my name


Post that too.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

It's getting a little out of order......we need a 179" first.

We have a 180" after that, it just got posted a little soon.:beer:

Then we will need a 181".....

I know it's just for fun, but let's try and keep the order. If you were following the thread, and missed your spot, go ahead and post it, I like seeing all the bucks. :darkbeer:


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Buckblood said:


> It's getting a little out of order......we need a 179" first.
> 
> We have a 180" after that, it just got posted a little soon.:beer:
> 
> ...


This thread is awesome, lets keep goin boys. We need a 179'' and then back to 182''


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

JClaws, we need your big bucks here!!!


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Buckblood said:


> JClaws, we need your big bucks here!!!


Yip post em up Jclaws .

You know what is strangely funny here is there is a whole bunch of guys and gals on here that claim they kill the giant bucks but where are they now when they have to post a pic???? You don't suppose they might of been taking some good old "AT" liberties with the truth do ya?? LOL:wink:


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Yip post em up Jclaws .
> 
> You know what is strangely funny here is there is a whole bunch of guys and gals on here that claim they kill the giant bucks but where are they now when they have to post a pic???? You don't suppose they might of been taking some good old "AT" liberties with the truth do ya?? LOL:wink:


well i've killed one at most of these numbers but I figured you guys might get bored with just me posting all the time :wink:


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> well i've killed one at most of these numbers but I figured you guys might get bored with just me posting all the time :wink:


UMMM YHAAA LOL:wink:


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

where is the 179"... I know somebody has one...lol


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

There is no way in hell we can come all this way to stop now!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

179" anyone? Morning bump.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

Shouldernuke! said:


> You know what is strangely funny here is there is a whole bunch of guys and gals on here that claim they kill the giant bucks but where are they now when they have to post a pic???? You don't suppose they might of been taking some good old "AT" liberties with the truth do ya?? LOL:wink:



maybe after this is complete there needs to be a thread to post your pictures of your 3 largest whitetails/ mulies/ elk/antelope etc....

and we are way past where i can help out.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

pvbooner said he has a 179"!!!

pbbooner, post a pic of that thing so we can get into the 80's:wink:


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Buckblood said:


> JClaws, we need your big bucks here!!!



im waiting for 186,and 200.we already passed a few.


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Loving this thread!...:thumbs_up


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

25ft-up said:


> Nice 163". Is that with a broken tine and left main?


Yea he is missing his brow tine on the left antler, broke off clean, left main beam just curls in and pic kinda hides it. If I could take the muley fork off his right G2 and put it in place of the missing brow tine he would be 177 instead of 163.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

179" ? Ttt


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

if someone has a buck thats a little bigger than 179 you could knock a few inches off with a hammer and take pics.that way we could keep the thread rolling.

:bounce:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

jclaws1 said:


> if someone has a buck thats a little bigger than 179 you could knock a few inches off with a hammer and take pics.that way we could keep the thread rolling.
> 
> :bounce:


Get your 200"er out. I'll be over with a hammer.:nyah:


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

it was my idea,so its up to someone else.


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

25ft-up said:


> Somewhere, a long time ago, I found a site that had a printable score card. Just looked again and can't find one. Anybody else want to search and post it up here so we're all on the same page?


Look on the website for the QDMA. its there.


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Southern deer smaller bodies /heads large antlers make em look way way big . Think Texas and what a 140 buck can make a 160 rack look like!!!:darkbeer:


imagine what a 160 rack looks like on a 300lb michigan monster!!!


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Maxima slinger said:


> imagine what a 160 rack looks like on a 300lb michigan monster!!!


Yip I know of all the bucks i posted there was only one that FD under 200# and there was 3 that was between 220# - 240# FD .It makes it tuff at times


----------



## pvbooner (Feb 18, 2009)

I have already posted a pic of my 179 and i am having trouble doing it again. On the thread I started that said deer season is right around the corner lest post some pics from last fall. It is the first deer that I posted and grossed 179 5/8 if somone is able to link it over to this thread.


----------



## bullfries (Jan 11, 2008)

pvbooner said:


> I have already posted a pic of my 179 and i am having trouble doing it again. On the thread I started that said deer season is right around the corner lest post some pics from last fall. It is the first deer that I posted and grossed 179 5/8 if somone is able to link it over to this thread.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1013624


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

here it is for pv booner


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Im starting to wonder myself if this can make it to 200
but we all know thare are plenty of guys with booners on this site
can we get em all to post up is another question lol


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Alight guys, now we need a 181''


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Only 20 bucks to go, who's got 181"? :darkbeer:


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

mmtcougar has one in the 170+ thread.we need him


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

dang....................it seems were starting to sputter here!

Still sort of lets you know just how rare these really big bucks are!! Not behind every tree!


----------



## pvbooner (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pic for the computer idiot. 179 is as far as I go but can't wait to see if we can make 200. If we are able to make 200 lets see how far past it we can go.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

You're getting up there now, heck there's very few guys in my entire state that could post a bow kill of 180+


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

bigracklover said:


> You're getting up there now, heck there's very few guys in my entire state that could post a bow kill of 180+


 I don't think it is bowkill only. I hope not anyway, 3 of the 7 posted by me were rifle kills.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

swinestalker said:


> I don't think it is bowkill only. I hope not anyway, 3 of the 7 posted by me were rifle kills.


 It wouldn't make much difference on how many Okies posted anyway, not many 180's killed around here period, gun or bow :sad:


----------



## jsthntn247 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Big Deer*



swinestalker said:


> Adams county Mississippi. Not far from the river.:darkbeer:


Swinestalker you are my hero brother. I have hunted in Ms my whole life and never have laid eyes on a deer that big. I did bow kill a 150" on Rifle Point HC just across the river in Vidalia though.


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

jsthntn247 said:


> Swinestalker you are my hero brother. I have hunted in Ms my whole life and never have laid eyes on a deer that big. I did bow kill a 150" on Rifle Point HC just across the river in Vidalia though.


 Congrats on the 150. My best bowkill was in the 150s until last year. I am lucky to have several places where deer can get old, that's all it takes, we've got the food and genetics. That deer killed in annas bottom a couple of years ago was way over 200 inches and was just an 8 point with split g2s and a couple of stickers! :darkbeer:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Another call out for a 181" er! Who's got one? :darkbeer:


----------



## buckhntr16 (Nov 11, 2008)

181 lets go guys and gals


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

On second thought, scratch that that. I agree, no big bucks here


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

181 net or GROSS. Soak em overnight if you have to....plant em in the garden. Just don't cut em down!


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

scrapejuice said:


> dang....................it seems were starting to sputter here!
> 
> Still sort of lets you know just how rare these really big bucks are!! Not behind every tree!


Im kinda surprised its taking this long to being that probably 40% of Ater's have Booners under their belt. I have the camera ready and charged for cabelas if need be .


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

181 and change gross


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

who has 182? any takers?


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

pm me when you need 183.. i'll forget but i will post.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Bump to the top for a 182" buck. :thumbs_up


----------



## swampwalker (Aug 22, 2008)

*New York hunters*

we should start a new thread start at 50 lets see if we can make it to 100 inches


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

I let anything under 100" walk......


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

I can get a 184 and BH110 can come up with 183 if you guys can come with a 182''


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

*182*

182 and some change, 18 points. I shot this buck last year with a gun but I don't think Im supposed to say that. I almost shot him with my bow on Oct 2nd but I couldn't close the deal. I did get some really good footage of him though. You can see my stand in the background.


----------



## swamp stomper (Apr 5, 2007)

*183 3/8*

If one with a gun is okay to post; here is my 2006 buck. 183 3/8 gross.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

the critter said:


> I can get a 184 and BH110 can come up with 183 if you guys can come with a 182''


OK , we need the 184" now. :darkbeer:


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Buckblood said:


> OK , we need the 184" now. :darkbeer:


I'll post it when I get home.


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

whoops snoozed on the 183! cool thread guys!


----------



## lugnut (Nov 23, 2005)

Dang, My best bud was waiting for the 182 post and missed his shot. Those are some nice bucks you guys got. Keep'em going guys!


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

*It is't mine btu here is a 184''*

I didn't kill him, but One of my best freinds was hunting him, neighbor ended up getting him with a gun.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

*Another pic*

His nickname was ''splits''


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow, we've come a long ways. Up to 185". Anyone got a 185"? :darkbeer:


----------



## WhitetailChaser (Feb 15, 2006)

We're getting well into "crowd drawer" (as we call it down here in Alabama) range now.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

you guys have some nice deer keep it up


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

:band: Holding


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

With the way it's going, I think that this will make it too 200". My vote is to keep going past that until we can't find a number..


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

My wife has a 223" muzzloader kill if it gets that high:wink:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Still looking for a 185" :beer:


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Come on guys, I cang et 186'' if someone can cover 185''


----------



## Z71Chevy (Jan 3, 2010)

:band: ttt


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

Were stuck again, anyone got a 185?:darkbeer:


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

the critter said:


> Come on guys, I cang et 186'' if someone can cover 185''


Measure that 186 again, See if it dried anymore.:jazzmatazzes:


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

25ft-up said:


> Measure that 186 again, See if it dried anymore.:jazzmatazzes:




ya i got 186 covered also


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

Ok Dont know if this counts or not, but looks like we're in a situation, and I really want to show my 193! lol

I know it's a terrible picture but my uncle killed this in 1994! 184 6/8 EASILY rounding up to 185! ! 


Does it count?


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

Here it is.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

OKLAWhitetails said:


> Ok Dont know if this counts or not, but looks like we're in a situation, and I really want to show my 193! lol
> 
> I know it's a terrible picture but my uncle killed this in 1994! 184 6/8 EASILY rounding up to 185! !
> 
> ...


No. Needs miracle grow


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

WE have two 184's , looking for a 185" still. We've come so far......:darkbeer:


----------



## MJ from Oregon (Sep 3, 2008)

185 Gross


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice. Looks like a Texas longhorn


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

He looks PO'd you shot him.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

YES!! on to 186! come on come on almost there


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

"He looks PO'd you shot him". :rofl:

Cool thread. Keep in rolling.


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

ember said:


> "He looks PO'd you shot him". :rofl:
> 
> Cool thread. Keep in rolling.


Lawdy! What an 8 pt!


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Excuse me...for I am a whitetail hunter. I meant "4x4."


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

186 6/8


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful animals


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

ssrhythm said:


> Excuse me...for I am a whitetail hunter. I meant "4x4."


Still wrong! ha Its a 3 point, and a giant at that! (Im just messin with ya!)


----------



## Half Rack (Apr 21, 2010)

ridgerunner7 said:


> you are obviously an accomplished hunter, but are bucks like that fairly common in that area? Didn't know mississippi produced bucks of that caliber.:thumbs_up


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> Still wrong! ha Its a 3 point, and a giant at that! (Im just messin with ya!)


Double Dooooh! :shade:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

We're into some big ones now. Who's got a 187"? :darkbeer:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

jclaws1 said:


> 186 6/8



Pics like this are why I can't wait to hunt Iowa this year. :darkbeer:


----------



## swamp stomper (Apr 5, 2007)

*187 5/8*

Here's my dad's 187 5/8 bow buck. Netted 171 1/8 typical.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

I love all these monster bucks. Who's got a 188"? :darkbeer:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Evening bump.:beer:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

MJ from Oregon said:


> 185 Gross


Wow! Nice shot...


----------



## boyd447 (Dec 25, 2008)

Are these supposed to be official scores or just our own guesses? I've seen at least 5 that are off by at least ten inches. Just my guess...:set1_thinking:


----------



## wisbowparker (Mar 7, 2005)

friend shot this one. 188 6/8 it had over 16in of horn broke off by are guess from trail cam pics( more like 20 in broke off) great late season buck


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Are these supposed to be official scores or just our own guesses? I've seen at least 5 that are off by at least ten inches. Just my guess...


I've got a few to add as the thread keeps rising,...officially by the way.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Morning bump, looking for a 189".


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

saskguy said:


> I've got a few to add as the thread keeps rising,...officially by the way.


You could have probably finished the second half of this thread by yourself Kaare. Waiting to unleash the big boys...I love it. :darkbeer:


----------



## Lost archer (May 22, 2004)

i have most of the 90s covered !!!!!! 

I wish


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

these last several have just been nasty big!!!:tongue:


----------



## Grayson (Mar 8, 2008)

saskguy said:


> I've got a few to add as the thread keeps rising,...officially by the way.


I've only got one...but it's a bowkill.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> I've only got one...but it's a bowkill.


Sounds like a trump card.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

saskguy said:


> Sounds like a trump card.


yeah, but we all know your holding a handfull of aces!!!:wink:


----------



## Grayson (Mar 8, 2008)

scrapejuice said:


> yeah, but we all know your holding a handfull of aces!!!:wink:


Ha! Yeah....and I'd never try to compete with you Saskguy. I know you're always quite complimentary of the mega bowkills on here so I'm just messing with you.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

This has got to be one of my favorite threads ever...


----------



## gnuisance (May 15, 2010)

*Wow*

Truly one of the coolest threads I have ever seen.....ever!


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

boyd447 said:


> Are these supposed to be official scores or just our own guesses? I've seen at least 5 that are off by at least ten inches. Just my guess...:set1_thinking:


That is only your opinion abd just guess that they are 10 inches off I would guess most were scored . I would say you are wrong on that one.

And yes a very cool thread for AT!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Still looking for a 189". Come on guys, I know someone has one.One more then we're into the 90's! :darkbeer:


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Ha! Yeah....and I'd never try to compete with you Saskguy.


It's not a competition anyways, we're just lucky to be able to do what we love. Anything after that is just gravy and as far as I'm concerned. What I've been lucky enough to drag home is only the result of living in the right place and having access to some wonderful spots. There has got to be a 189 out there.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Still looking for a 189". Anyone?


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

ttt 186"!!!!!!!


----------



## Z71Chevy (Jan 3, 2010)

:rockband: ttt


----------



## KansasDeer (Nov 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

*World record 8 pointer - 189" net*

192" gross, 189" net


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

That is one massive 8. Finally in the 190's:thumbs_up


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

What a pig of an eight!!!


----------



## gobblerFREAK (Jun 16, 2009)

i don't think this one counts. and i am pretty sure you didn't kill it. 




Fullstrutter said:


> 192" gross, 189" net


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Def didn't kill it, just looked like we were stuck on 189" and that number jumped into my mind from that whole story from this past fall. 

After all, it's a thread to show the differing antler sizes and correlating scores, isn't it?


----------



## brandon1008 (Oct 24, 2007)

that great 8 was poached if im not mistaken... remove if so. have to go or i owuld post the reasearch on him.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

So who has the real story about this deer?

It would be nice to have a 189" shot by an ATer. And not a poached buck.(and I'm not saying that buck is poached, I don't know the story)


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Buckblood said:


> So who has the real story about this deer?
> 
> It would be nice to have a 189" shot by an ATer. And not a poached buck.(and I'm not saying that buck is poached, I don't know the story)


yes it was poached and the guy was caught, found guilty, and handed a punishment......though not strong enough in my opinion. WI I believe?


----------



## Z71Chevy (Jan 3, 2010)

Buckblood said:


> So who has the real story about this deer?
> 
> It would be nice to have a 189" shot by an ATer. And not a poached buck.(and I'm not saying that buck is poached, I don't know the story)


I am not sure if this is the same deer. But here is the story

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...g-news-world-record-8-point-poacher-goes-jail


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Let's move on knowing that deer was poached. What a shame.

Who's got a 190"? :darkbeer:


----------



## fridge24 (Nov 19, 2008)

*193 5/8 typical*


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Some great bucks everyone Congrats,.

Unfortunately i was beat to the punch i had one to show of my sons, but sombody had one the same size. Oh well, its alright with me.


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

Looks like we missed a few. 192 net, 201 gross
Friends buck
View attachment 795253


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Were not in the 190's yet. still looking for legal 189"


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

25ft-up said:


> Were not in the 190's yet. still looking for legal 189"


What he said. :darkbeer:


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

25ft-up said:


> That is one massive 8. Finally in the 190's:thumbs_up


Ooops, saw this and thought we were.


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

I wasn't able to contribute after 128". Great deer guys. Ridgerunner7, I think I've decided that we need to be hunting buddies.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

189"?


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

ttt :darkbeer:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Very nice!*



fridge24 said:


> View attachment 795144
> 
> 
> View attachment 795145
> ...


He looks alot like the Big Boy deer! That is one impressive rack there you have!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Another bump. Someone has a 189". We only have 12 deer to go!


----------



## MJ from Oregon (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is your 189''er










AND YES FOR THOSE THAT ARE CONCERNED.....................THEY ARE OFFICALLY SCORED!!!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Awesome. Into the 190's! Whos' got a 190"?


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Man this thread is taking forever for me to contribute..... Come on already, let's get those numbers up there:darkbeer:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

mn5503 said:


> Man this thread is taking forever for me to contribute..... Come on already, let's get those numbers up there:darkbeer:


you wish!!! :wink:


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

morning call for a 190"


----------



## JJFJ88 (May 21, 2010)

*2o2 7/8*

05 bow kill 2027/8 gross 178 1/8 net typical.1002334.jpg


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

We still need a 190.:darkbeer:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Another call for a 190"! :darkbeer:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

190"?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Might have to wait till someone shoots a 190" this year.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

25ft-up said:


> Might have to wait till someone shoots a 190" this year.


I got us covered if you can wait till November!:wink:


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

190 needed!


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

I was waiting for 191", but got to looking at the B&C sheet and I was mistaken, only 190 1/8th gross. So here it is.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

*Dont look it, but 191''*

Here is a 191 and some change gross, a freind of mine shot him in illinois a few years ago...pictures dont do him justice cause he was laying in the floor with me taking pictures down at him. Deer had almost 8 inch bases.


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

192 4/8" gross, South Central Kansas!! 44 5/8" of mass 19 3/8" inside spread with an 11" "dagger" point coming off the inside of his main beam. Finally I got another one on here!!!!!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

fridge24 said:


> View attachment 795144
> 
> 
> View attachment 795145
> ...


Here's a 193, from a previous post.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

*194 2/8"*

Here's my 194 2/8", and the last buck I can contribute.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats! On a nearly typ. 190 class!

Here is my 192 6/8 17 point non-typ. 




OKLAWhitetails said:


> 192 4/8" gross, South Central Kansas!! 44 5/8" of mass 19 3/8" inside spread with an 11" "dagger" point coming off the inside of his main beam. Finally I got another one on here!!!!!


----------



## Tim_Edwards (Apr 8, 2010)

THwAckZ7 said:


> 103 and some change
> View attachment 787559


 the eyes of that deer make it look drunk.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

WOW!!! These 190's bucks are just HUGE!!

I think that puts us at needing a 195"! right?


----------



## Grayson (Mar 8, 2008)

Are we going by gross or net?


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Grayson said:


> Are we going by gross or net?


Gross preferably, but hell anything works.


And yes scrapejuice, we are at 195''


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

looks like its bout time for me to get my photo album out!!











I wish!!:wink:


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

195 and change, gross. Sorry about the crummy pic, It's a pic of a pic because the original is too large a file to upload.


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

2 questions? Who's got a 196 and why stop at 200? Not that I can contribute.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

swinestalker said:


> 2 questions? Who's got a 196 and why stop at 200? Not that I can contribute.



Five to go!!!


We don't have to stop at 200", I'm surprised we made it this far!

Who's got a 196"? :darkbeer:


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

*196'' guys!*

Just a few more guys! :darkbeer:


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

:darkbeer:...TTT


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I have my friends 201 to post. :thumb:


----------



## n8diggity (Mar 29, 2006)

bump


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

196... almost there!


----------



## fridge24 (Nov 19, 2008)

*195 7/8"*

Shot about 4 years ago by a friend of mine.

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Looking good gentelman!...:thumbs_up

Let's see 196"


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Some of these deer are pigs. How many friends do you need to get on one of those out of the woods?


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Five to go!!!

Great bucks guys!!:darkbeer:


----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ttt*

Almost there, just a suggestion, but maybe someone should start a similar thread with elk or mule deer, I think that would be cool to see also.


----------



## ORarcheryboy (Jan 3, 2010)

skinny10 said:


> Almost there, just a suggestion, but maybe someone should start a similar thread with elk or mule deer, I think that would be cool to see also.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm afraid getting these last few may be like puttin socks on rooster.:darkbeer:


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

swinestalker said:


> I'm afraid getting these last few may be like puttin socks on rooster.:darkbeer:


Yip too listen to all the banny roosters crow on AT about the world class bucks they all see and take you would think anything over 140 in. would be as easy as the next guy on here posting his last years kill !!!!:wink:

TTT


----------



## fshafly2 (Sep 30, 2003)

*196*

Didn't think it'd get this far... Here is a buck I helped my friend drag out of the woods - it was the #2 non typical at the time in MD - around the early 1990's, since superceded many times over... 

-fsh

He scored 196 net:


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Yip too listen to all the banny roosters crow on AT about the world class bucks they all see and take you would think anything over 140 in. would be as easy as the next guy on here posting his last years kill !!!!:wink:
> 
> TTT


Ha Ha! Now there all waiting for it to go over 200 so they can contribute I was done 63 deer ago, so I know there's a lot of guys on here with better areas to hunt then I have. Just trying to keep track of them so I know where to hunt next year.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

skinny10 said:


> Almost there, just a suggestion, but maybe someone should start a similar thread with elk or mule deer, I think that would be cool to see also.


Ask and you shall receive. 

Let the elk pictures flow......

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1239869


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Hell yes! 

Come on boys, 197''!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Only 4 to go. Who's got a 197"? :darkbeer:


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

fshafly2 said:


> Didn't think it'd get this far... Here is a buck I helped my friend drag out of the woods - it was the #2 non typical at the time in MD - around the early 1990's, since superceded many times over...
> 
> -fsh
> 
> He scored 196 net:


Could be the great granddaddy of a couple I've been watchin.


----------



## bogeyrider63 (Aug 17, 2006)

this has got to be one of the best threads ever on AT.


----------



## sIllBowtech (May 10, 2007)

197''?????? come on!!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

bogeyrider63 said:


> this has got to be one of the best threads ever on AT.


It's not bad. No fights either!!!:thumbs_up

Who's got the next buck?:darkbeer:


----------



## Bloominghunter2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Come Somebody Has To Have Something To Help. Can't let this one go it is a great thread.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

197"?


----------



## jjohnson (Sep 21, 2006)

197 4/8 A friend of mine killed this buck 4yrs ago. Now he's hanging in my shop.


----------



## vtec1 (Aug 11, 2008)

fridge24 said:


> Shot about 4 years ago by a friend of mine.
> 
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


That thing is sick!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

scrapejuice said:


> you wish!!! :wink:



Yes I do, every single time I hit the stand. Lol


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

*198''*

Were almost there!


----------



## lcochren (Jan 13, 2009)

198 3/8 shot this year


----------



## Rich-VA (Dec 19, 2009)

Icochren,

Gorgeous buck and mount. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

*199'' !!!*

Two more to go!


----------



## OpenSeason1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Great thread!! Man there are some dandy buck on here!!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

come on somebody has a 199" :uzi::crybaby2::whip2:


----------



## Grayson (Mar 8, 2008)

Is this going over 200?


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

TTT!............:darkbeer:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW! Great bucks!! Two to go!!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Grayson said:


> Is this going over 200?



It can if people have the bucks!


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Are we looking for gross or net here?


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

saskguy said:


> Are we looking for gross or net here?


Either way to fill the slot!! IMHO:darkbeer:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

saskguy said:


> Are we looking for gross or net here?



Originally it was gross, but this is just for fun so we let a few on net score. Just state what it is, and that will be fine. Gun or bow have been allowed also. :darkbeer:


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok...I have a 198 6/8" net as well as a 199 1/8" net, the lesser net grosses more but who cares...... Here's the 199" net.








And his skull plate and some other treasures.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Sweet!!! jclaws1?


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

saskguy said:


> Ok...I have a 198 6/8" net as well as a 199 1/8" net, the lesser net grosses more but who cares...... Here's the 199" net.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see the 198 too! And what did they both gross, just for curiousity?


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

The 199 net grossed 201 and something......obviously very symmetrical. The 198 6/8" grosses 206.........I'll save him for when it gets there.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well here is some ATrs chance at being famous and lets for fun say that the 200 inch buck must have been shot by the poster what do you think??:darkbeer:


----------



## masona (Jun 12, 2010)

It's not fair to have two bucks that size. But i'll let it slide since you posted pics.:wink:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Well here is some ATers chance at being famous and lets for fun say that the 200 inch buck must have been shot bay the poster what do you think??:darkbeer:


jclaws1 has it covered I think.:darkbeer:


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Buckblood said:


> jclaws1 has it covered I think.:darkbeer:


Okie Dokie !! The race is on I think someone else might step in I think there are a couple of others out here that may have one .The clock is ticking . I think it will post on here at 7:37 pm EST! 

Any guess by anyone as to the time of the 200 inch buck post???


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

200 6/8


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Okie Dokie !! The race is on I think someone else might step in I think there are a couple of others out here that may have one .The clock is ticking . I think it will post on here at 7:37 pm EST!
> 
> Any guess by anyone as to the time of the 200 inch buck post???


i guess 4:49 pm central time.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

jclaws1 said:


> i guess 4:49 pm central time.


LOL congrats:darkbeer:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh wow. Awesome. Great bucks everyone. Are we gonna keep it going, and see how far it goes? I can't contribute anymore, but I sure do like lookin at em.


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

i think we need a tread for deer in a specific size like 110 inch deer or 150 inch deer.some 150s look alot different than others.we can start at 100s-200s


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

this is an awsome tread though.way better than fence treads.


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

jclaws1 said:


> 200 6/8


 I am stunned at how symmetrical those triple brow tines are! Wow, beautiful deer, congrats.:darkbeer:


----------



## jglynn (Jul 24, 2009)

202......oops thought i saw a 201...sorry. shot this deer and it ran up under a bluff and i could not find it for 3 days. the yotes had it ate up really bad, so i am waiting to get a nice cape so i can mount this motha.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone have the skills, and mainly the time, to put just the pics in order in one reply? I think that would be cool.:darkbeer:


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

jglynn said:


> View attachment 798503
> 
> 
> 202......oops thought i saw a 201...sorry. shot this deer and it ran up under a bluff and i could not find it for 3 days. the yotes had it ate up really bad, so i am waiting to get a nice cape so i can mount this motha.



probly cause i call mine 201 when i tell people


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Buckblood said:


> Anyone have the skills, and mainly the time, to put just the pics in order in one reply? I think that would be cool.:darkbeer:



its easy.just right click on a picture and click properties.then copy the url and paste it to the other tread under add an image.i just dont have time.my home internet is turtle speed.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Bandwidth.

:izza:


Buckblood said:


> Anyone have the skills, and mainly the time, to put just the pics in order in one reply? I think that would be cool.:darkbeer:


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> i think we need a tread for deer in a specific size like 110 inch deer or 150 inch deer.some 150s look alot different than others.we can start at 100s-200s


Agreed..........there are many ways a 150 can look,.....and so on.


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

It would be nice to have all the text only posts deleted and just leave up the pictures so you could continuously scroll to see the bone increase an inch at a time.


----------



## jjohnson (Sep 21, 2006)

masona said:


> It's not fair to have two bucks that size. But i'll let it slide since you posted pics.:wink:


Wait til he brings out the BIG one.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

epsi:


Well boys, we did it! 

COngrats to all the guys that posted up pictures of their deer!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

201,...who has the 201?

does the thread have to stop here?


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

zmax hunter said:


> 201,...who has the 201?
> 
> does the thread have to stop here?


It dosen't have to stop. Who's got a 201"? :darkbeer:


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great bucks everyone. It would be pretty easy when this thing plays out to put all the pics in a slideshow presentation.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

jglynn said:


> View attachment 798503
> 
> 
> 202......oops thought i saw a 201...sorry. shot this deer and it ran up under a bluff and i could not find it for 3 days. the yotes had it ate up really bad, so i am waiting to get a nice cape so i can mount this motha.


what were those dang yotes thinking????



saskguy said:


> Ok...I have a 198 6/8" net as well as a 199 1/8" net, the lesser net grosses more but who cares...... Here's the 199" net.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sask, just one word for you dude......................................"SICK"!!!!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

whos got a 201? theres no need to stop now!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

TTT for a 201 :moose:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

201"? :darkbeer:


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

How about another 198 and 199 to free up saskguy for 201 and 206? jglunn has 202 covered. keep it going.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

25ft-up said:


> How about another 198 and 199 to free up saskguy for 201 and 206? jglunn has 202 covered. keep it going.


anybody with anything over 195", keep throwing them up here. I personally dont' get tired of seeing them!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is my friend the taxidermist and his 203 7/8" from last season.


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

Here is my buddies 201" gross
View attachment 800294

Another pic
View attachment 800296


Here is a 201 gross clean typical. I did not shoot this buck. Not sure net score, but would be near the top of Iowa records but was never entered. 
View attachment 800299


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Here's a 206 gross, hanging beside the 201 gross.............poor pic, no field pics on my comp.








Here's one well over 200.


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

Those are some hammers saskguy, did you get that one you said is well over 200 in sask? Looks like an American deer.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

moondoondude said:


> Those are some hammers saskguy, did you get that one you said is well over 200 in sask? Looks like an American deer.


They are all American deer !! Even the ones from Canada are the same species.:wink:


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

saskguy said:


> Here's a 206 gross, hanging beside the 201 gross.............poor pic, no field pics on my comp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can i get your autograph? ill send you my bow and you can sign it. you are an animal.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> did you get that one you said is well over 200 in sask? Looks like an American deer


Same square mile as the other ones I posted.



> can i get your autograph? ill send you my bow and you can sign it


Don't waste the $ ......sign your bow yourself. I saw what you did with it this yr....you're the animal.


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

saskguy said:


> Same square mile as the other ones I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't waste the $ ......sign your bow yourself. I saw what you did with it this yr....you're the animal.


You might only get one tag a year,but you definately make it count.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

saskguy said:


> Same square mile as the other ones I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't waste the $ ......sign your bow yourself. I saw what you did with it this yr....you're the animal.


So Sask ol buddy you got any brutes lined up or is it a bit too early up there to tell??


----------



## Trooper 08 (Oct 28, 2008)

jclaws1 said:


> can i get your autograph? ill send you my bow and you can sign it. you are an animal.


Sir after seeing your pics I would like your autograph!! You shot 4 bucks this year that I will probably never see in the woods that big here in PA. Hopefully Kansas will be good to me this year!:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## masona (Jun 12, 2010)

anybody?


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Any more 200+ inchers out there? :darkbeer:


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

ttt for 200+


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

saskguy said:


> Here's a 206 gross, hanging beside the 201 gross.............poor pic, no field pics on my comp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: You are the man i want to come hunt with you. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE


----------



## gregbishere (Aug 6, 2010)

Just want to thank the guy that thought of this thread and all that contributed, it was awesome to see all the pics and nice to get a judge for "score" by pics.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Just checkin out these awesome bucks one more time. :darkbeer:


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

this was a awsome thread amazing deer boys and girls


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

awesome thread!


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome thread. Saskguy's bucks are wild.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool thread! Hey saskguy do you have any trail cam pics of that last monster that you got with the smoke pole?


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

country2 said:


> 178... I have it covered....


DOZER!!!!! Yeah i watch Drury videos a lot. :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

TimmyZ7 said:


> Great thread!


Yes it is!


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

awesome thread


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you for bringing this back up. Awesome thread!!!!


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just seen the thread ;( and i didnt get to post up my bucks i have a 159 and a 167 ..


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Definitely one of the top 25 threads in AT's history. Killer!


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

Bump for probably one of the best AT threads ever...


----------



## bassjerk (Jun 1, 2013)

Ajack said:


> Bump for probably one of the best AT threads ever...


agree


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

*164" Gross*





*157" Gross*




*141" Gross*


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Not mine but my neighbors deer I think it scored over 200 or real close .27 scorable points


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Doesn't look like 204 was ever posted, here is my dad's 204 4/8" gross.


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> View attachment 1748102
> View attachment 1748103
> Not mine but my neighbors deer I think it scored over 200 or real close .27 scorable points


That Buck is wild! Droppies make it look like his antlers melted!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Cool to see this one back out. Some good new additions.:shade:


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

love this thread


----------



## Uglykidjoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Found this fun old thread. Thought I'd post mine. Anyone wanna guess the score?
I've not had him measured. I'm thinking 150s or close to 160


----------



## Pikemen (May 27, 2020)

Nice buck guys. Good luck to all this year.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Uglykidjoe said:


> Found this fun old thread. Thought I'd post mine. Anyone wanna guess the score?
> I've not had him measured. I'm thinking 150s or close to 160


I don’t care what that deer scores cause it’s just awesome!

Anyways. Gross? 170s my guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

